# ip address spoofing



## mymac6100 (Jun 25, 2008)

I want to surf anywhere in the U.S. without having my location or my computer's or internet provider's ip address captured.  Is there software or hardware that will accomplish that?

Is there anything that will randomly change my ip address...i.e...once a day, once an hour, etc?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 25, 2008)

Your IP address is determined by your ISP, not you -- you have absolutely no control over it whatsoever.

The only way, as stated in the subject of your thread, is to spoof your IP address.  I do not know of any program for Mac OS X that will let you do this; however, you may be able to spoof your MAC address with MacDaddyX:

http://www.updatesoup.com/macdaddy/


----------



## Curiosity (Jun 26, 2008)

The only way to keep websites from getting your IP address is to use a remote proxy or an anonymizing service.  Someone has to have your IP address in order to send the files you request to you.


----------



## elander (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, you can always use TOR, "The Onion Router". It's an application that will automatically rout your traffic in random paths through a network of other onion routers, encrypting the traffic between them. This makes it VERY difficult to trace anything back to you, if indeed it's at all possible. You can check it out here, but beware that using it may violate your ISPs terms of service, and might even be illegal depending on where you live:

http://www.torproject.org/


----------

